# Upholstery



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Has anyone any experience of A1 trimmers at ferrybridge, i,ve had a quote from Regal and i know they will be good, but £1800 plus vat for my 2 berth is a bit strong for me.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sideways said:


> Has anyone any experience of A1 trimmers at ferrybridge, i,ve had a quote from Regal and i know they will be good, but £1800 plus vat for my 2 berth is a bit strong for me.


Ref Regal it seems that this must be their standard rate, as my Friend and I have also had the same quote with two very different MHs I asked for a quote for leather.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Leather was £200 more.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My quote was for a decent quality leather............still got the email :lol: and as I say exactly the same as yours for our Bolero. Don't think we are going to bother the original seating is still covered with throws, and it was really so that I could take the throws off and not worry about the dogs going on the seats.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Sideways,
Mine were done by a domestic upholsterer-makes sense whats the difference between a three piece suit and some bench seats or capatains chairs in a van?
Why not ring some of you local tradesmen?


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*A1 Trimers. Knottingly*

Hi. I visited A1 Trimmers Knottingly last year, I was disappointed with the upholstery in my M.H. and was suspicious that the converters would not rectify the problem, thus the visit. On arrival I was not impressed, the work shop looked neglected and totally disorganized, however after speaking to the husband and wife team that run the firm, my attitude changed completely, it was obvious they knew the upholstery business. On seeing work they were doing at the time and browsing photos of work done in the past I was convinced that they would produce a good quality finish. When they informed me that the cost of a total refurb. including foam,(not including the fixed beds),would be £550, and would take *one* working day to complete, requiring a mere 8 to 10 days notice, I was more than impressed with the service they were offering. It was nearly with regret that I did not have to use them as Salop caravans persuaded C.I. to rectify the original problem under warranty.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a quote recently from a firm in the midlands that did it over 3 days, and quoted £495 inclusive. Work looked very good too!

http://www.caravanfurnishings.co.uk/options.htm


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have seen a van retrimmed by A1, and I was Impressed, they are quick and will do all the matching accessories, like curtains etc. Also their prices are unbelievable.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Regal did our van in one day, that was an 08.00 start and 15.00hrs finish.
Two quite small bench seats and the Van seats, as I recall about £700.

I would suggest you think hard about leather. We have a leather lounge suit and both hate it.

Steve


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Go back to REGAL and negotiate. I know you can get a significantly better deal than that and have it all done in one day.

Barry has a habit of getting you to accept a high quote then when it comes to pay time asks for a tad less to make you feel all warm and loverly.
But he has a good team there and they all work well together.

Did our van in just over 1 day with part leather on our way to Pickering.

Wife is well chuffed.

C.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Steve we love our leather suite (and our previous one) as the dogs can sit on it etc and it wipes down, hence us thinking leather for the MH.........its for the dogs really LOL.


----------

